# Saving on razors



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but I wanted to let everyone know about this great find. I used to shave with gilette fusion or similar products. The price of the replacement cartridges has gone through the roof, apparently people are stealing them now because they are behind locked cabinets at walmart. 

In a recent trip to Asia I discovered two great and cheap ways to shave. The first is the shavette and the second is the double edge safety razor. Both use disposable double edge razor blades which sell on amazon for around $0.10-0.20 a blade. The shavette is like a reloadable straight razor and is harder to use. The DE safety razor is easier and provides just as close a shave. 

With these I use a $1 bar of shave soap and a $4 brush. Since I have a light beard, one blade lasts me more about a month. I enjoyed the shave so much I bought a $40 DE razor as a treat, it will last a lifetime. But there are $10 safety razors which are also good quality and also the best bargain and now retired as my travel razor, the gillette click. These are plastic body safety razors that sell in SE asia for less than $1. They come with a blade in the package and give a very good shave. 

A lot of people online rave about how these give a much better shave than cartridge razors. I find they are about the same as a fresh cartridge. But the cost is much lower using disposable blades.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I stock up on ebay. There's always a liquidation company getting rid of a case lot. I think I paid something like 30 cents a cartridge for Mach 3 blades. Original packaging and all that. I bought a bunch 4 years ago and probably still have 3 years worth of blades. 100 blades maybe?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I picked up 100 feather blades for about $20, and I spent a bit extra on a badger brush for $30, and I recieved 3 hand me down vintage DE razors from the 40's. You can pick up an excellent Merkur razor for $30 off Amazon. 

I figure I run about $0.025 per pass. I do 5 shave sessions with 2 passes each for each blade. Each blade gives for a total of 10 shaves that feel like fresh new blade shaves. Good bye irritation and good bye sloppy mach 3 shaves. I have a thick face, and the mach 3's would still leave some sand paper. I figured each cartridge lasts about 10 shaves, so that's north of $0.25 / shave vs the nickel per shave using a DE razor.

I am sold on the classic DE razor. It not only produces a better shave, but has turned shaving into an enjoyable hobby/ritual. If you still enjoy your cartridge blades, at the very least start to face lather with a brush. I have introduced friends, and there is no turning back. 

The only issue is if you travel. The DE blades are not authorized for carry on, where I believe cartridge blades are authorized. Check them, or bring the face ripper mach 3.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

A single fusion blade lasts 10 to 12 months using this technique!!!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I know a lot of people don't like electric razors, but if they work for you it can be the cheapest solution in the long term. I have a Braun electric razor that I bought in 2004; I've only had to replace the blade once since then, so in total it works out to a cost of about $6 per year.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

twowheeled said:


> The price of the replacement cartridges has gone through the roof, apparently people are stealing them now because they are behind locked cabinets at walmart.
> At the prices the stores charge these days for the replacement cartriges,I can certainly understand why people are stealing them.


Seems that the skyhigh cost of Gillette blade refills is proportional to the number of blades in the cartridge.
The current prices are prompting the formation of online discount "shave clubs'. where they will supply you
with four 3blade cartriges a month for $5.99 (($1.50each) and a free razor at that. A five blade cartridge is slight higher 4 cartridges for 9.99 about $2.50 each.
http://www.canadashaves.ca/


I use one of these AAA cell powered vibrator Gillette razors and really like the shave I get from it. The 3 vibrating blades in the Gillette Mach 3 Turbo do give you a close shave, but these are not cheap either,but they last for 2-`3 weeks for me. I got it in a package deal at Costco with 24 cartidges in the package with the power razor a couple of years ago for $29.99 and still have about 12 cartridges left.

But the cost of the four Mach 3 cartridges ($24.99 to $34.99 depending on the store), is prompting me to look for another razor when my current supply is used up..(in about a year or so).

$28 to $40 (tax in) is $$$$$ CRAZY! That's $7 to $10 per cartridge..or about $10-$20 per month depending on whether you shave once a day or every second day.
illette.ca/en-ca/products/razor-blades/mach3-razors/mach3-sensitive-power-razor
http://gillette.ca/en-ca/gillette-shave-club/shave-club-plans




> A lot of people online rave about how these give a much better shave than cartridge razors. I find they are about the same as a fresh cartridge. But the cost is much lower using disposable blades.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

leoc2 said:


> A single fusion blade lasts 10 to 12 months using this technique!!!


Hmmm..I think a leather belt would probably be better for stropping the edges of the blades. Worked for the old straight razors "grandpa" used.
I'll have to try this on my current 3 blade cartridge.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> II am sold on the classic DE razor. It not only produces a better shave, but has turned shaving into an enjoyable hobby/ritual. If you still enjoy your cartridge blades, at the very least start to face lather with a brush. I have introduced friends, and there is no turning back.


i've been using the shaving cream that comes out of a can, but it doesn't soften the stubble the way a brush, warm water and a good bar of shaving soap does..I'm going to buy a shaving brush too. 

It's time to tell Gillette..we are not going to be held for ransom by the obscene profits you make from your shaving products!


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been wet shaving for about two years now. I alternate between a double edged razor and a true straight razor, depending on my mood and how much growth I've got. Soap/cream is out of a bowl and brush lathered in a mug.

Definitely cheaper, and I get MUCH better shaves.

FWIW, Gillette green and black blades are my personal favorites, and can be had for pennies per shave.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

carverman said:


> i've been using the shaving cream that comes out of a can, but it doesn't soften the stubble the way a brush, warm water and a good bar of shaving soap does..I'm going to buy a shaving brush too.
> 
> It's time to tell Gillette..we are not going to be held for ransom by the obscene profits you make from your shaving products!


I use Taylor of Old Bond Street cream. $20 off amazon and lasts a hell of a lot longer than the Gillette can's.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Freedom45 said:


> I've been wet shaving for about two years now. I alternate between a double edged razor and a true straight razor, depending on my mood and how much growth I've got.


I'll pick up a straight razor one of these days. Just over a hundred bucks for a good one. We're getting away from frugal when you make the leap from DE to straight razors. 

I will do the same down the road though. Straight edge when I have the time, and DE when I need to be out the door.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> I use Taylor of Old Bond Street cream. $20 off amazon and lasts a hell of a lot longer than the Gillette can's.


Looked at those..what flavour do you use? I think on my next Amazon order,I'll try the coconut flavoured soap. 
Thankls for the tip.

https://www.amazon.ca/Taylor-Old-Bo...id=1458743831&sr=1-4&keywords=old+bond+street

The badger hair shaving brushes are a bit expensive..I guess the badgers are getting scarce these days?
Or..... nobody dares to badger a badger..they can get pretty mean if you try to grab a bunch of hair off them.:biggrin:


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

carverman said:


> Looked at those..what flavour do you use? I think on my next Amazon order,I'll try the coconut flavoured soap.
> Thankls for the tip.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Taylor-Old-Bo...id=1458743831&sr=1-4&keywords=old+bond+street
> ...


As for flavour, I personally can't tell you if mine tastes good -- but I like the smell of the Avocado. Makes for a nice, easy, thick lather. A dime size will get you enough lather for 3 passes. 

The Omega 10048 Boar brush is a great entry brush to get you going. It can be found for around $10, and is probably at your local shoppers drug mart. Boar is typically better for hard soaps.

With a badger brush, you get what you pay for. The badger bristles tend to contour a bit better, is a softer brush, lathers a bit better with creams, and has heat retention. I picked up a Edwin Jagger 89p16 and I am very pleased with the brush. Again, it's about $30 on amazon.


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting thread. This is one of those things I just keep taking the easy road and pay for it dearly. Most times it has driven me to do nothing and look like a grub at work. I have even went to local barber shops but that's just gets out of hand and next thing I went from $24 blades to $80 trim and shave. One day I will need to take the time and buy some of these items people have posted.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> As for flavour, I personally can't tell you if mine tastes good -- but I like the smell of the Avocado. Makes for a nice, easy, thick lather. A dime size will get you enough lather for 3 passes.
> 
> The Omega 10048 Boar brush is a great entry brush to get you going. It can be found for around $10, and is probably at your local shoppers drug mart. Boar is typically better for hard soaps.
> 
> With a badger brush, you get what you pay for. The badger bristles tend to contour a bit better, is a softer brush, lathers a bit better with creams, and has heat retention. I picked up a *Edwin Jagger 89p16 *and I am very pleased with the brush. Again, it's about $30 on amazon.


Looks good..I'll put my order in for one along with the shaving soap....I always thought of shaving as one of those necessary grooming tasks that men have to do, like trimming inside ear hair, but this sounds like pure pleasure.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

carverman said:


> Looks good..I'll put my order in for one along with the shaving soap....I always thought of shaving as one of those necessary grooming tasks that men have to do, like trimming inside ear hair, but this sounds like pure pleasure.


I think you will enjoy it. Oh, and don't worry about the brush smelling of badger ... it goes away with use. The brush gradually gets nicer and nicer to use as it breaks it.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> I think you will enjoy it. Oh, and don't worry about the brush smelling of badger ... it goes away with use. The brush gradually gets nicer and nicer to use as it breaks it.


Yes, I heard that badgers tend to be smelly during certain times of the year..but not as bad as skunks.:concern:
Just like cheap artist brushes, I learned a long time ago that a camel's hair brush is not as good as more expensive red sable...
you get what you pay for.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Any truth to this? I think this is just a myth. 
http://www.ehow.com/how_5585531_make-pyramid-razor-sharpener.html


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

coptzr said:


> I have even went to local barber shops but that's just gets out of hand and next thing I went from $24 blades to $80 trim and shave.


Interesting comment. Have barbers gone back to doing shaves?

When I was growing up in Toronto, all barbers had straight razors to hand, a leather strop hanging from the chair and a machine that dispensed hot lather. Even if a shave was not requested, they always finished a haircut by applying said hot lather to one's neck, sideburn area, etc., and shaving it smooth.

When I was late teens or so, I grew beard. A few years later, when about to start work in a professional office downtown, I felt compelled to look respectable and went to a barber to have the beard shaved off. No problem.

Later, I again grew a beard and kept it for many years, until about to embark on an extended trip to southeast Asia. I was concerned that the beard might not be so well suited to the heat and humidity I would encounter. I went to my Vancouver barber and asked him to dispatch my beard. His exact words were "How would I do that?" I had not realized that barber shop shaves were no longer routinely offered. The best he could do was use his electric clippers to chop it down to a stubble field that I shaved off at home with a disposable razor.

When I commented to someone about the lamentable state of modern barber shop services, I was told that barber shop shaves of any sort had lapsed into history due to AIDS and fear of nicks, cuts, infected blood, etc. I have no idea if that had anything to do with it, but I certainly noticed that no shop I visited seemed to offer any sort of shaving. But coptzr, your post suggests that, at least in some venues, the art is making a comeback, or perhaps was never lost.


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

Use to have one in each town, they have come back a little, one town I'm in West off Ottawa several times a week does the finishing haircut with blade, hot shave, at least one guy there did my haircut with a blade as well. I've had a blade haircut once before in ottawa, but was more like pulling/ripping. Was not as good quality. Im not old enough to know all the differences, but have got this barber shop experience once a year. My in-law has a very small shop in the sticks that you also get a treat or drink depending on your age, lol.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I think y'all are just using the wrong razors...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> I think y'all are just using the wrong razors...


Brutal! 1 blade -> 2 then 3 then 5 blades then 7 ...

I think maybe we should be using Occam's Razor. 



> "If you have two equally likely solutions to a problem, choose the simplest."
> 
> "The explanation requiring the fewest assumptions is most likely to be correct."
> 
> ...


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Carver man if you were to open up a barber shop and use that razor, it would give new meaning to your username "Carverman" !!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Mukhang pera said:


> When I commented to someone about the lamentable state of modern barber shop services, I was told that barber shop shaves of any sort had lapsed into history due to AIDS and fear of nicks, cuts, infected blood, etc. I have no idea if that had anything to do with it, but I certainly noticed that no shop I visited seemed to offer any sort of shaving. But coptzr, your post suggests that, at least in some venues, the art is making a comeback, or perhaps was never lost.


We have an Italian barber shop in my neighbourhood where they do still give shaves with a straight razor. They also serve homemade grappa to customers around New Year's Day. I cut my own hair now, what little is left of it, so I haven't been there in almost five years but I miss hearing the barbers chattering to each other and their customers in Italian, drinking cups of strong coffee (or little glasses of grappa), and paying $12 for a haircut.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

I use Dorco Pace razors. I order about a 6 month supply, and get free shipping. They sell DE razors and cartridge systems. I find they don't last as long as Gillette Fusion (which I got a free trial from Gillette), but overall cost per shave is lower.
http://www.dorcousa.com/

Dorco supplies some of the razors for Dollar Shave Club. Last time I checked Dorco was cheaper for basically the same product.
http://ca.dollarshaveclub.com/

I have thought about trying a DE razor, but have a feeling I would use it a few times then it would sit unused in the cabinet, which just would not be well... frugal. I want shaving to be quick, safe and easy, not a ritual or hobby.

Several barbers in downtown Toronto do shaves with a straight razor, but it has a disposable single use blade.

For real shaving aficionados there is http://www.badgerandblade.com/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> Carver man if you were to open up a barber shop and use that razor, it would give new meaning to your username "Carverman" !!


Definitely add a new meaning to;"Wow! that was a close shave!"...BTW..sharpen my carving knives with a leather strop..it's very effective and you can test the sharpness with a freshly sharpened blade. :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> We have an Italian barber shop in my neighbourhood where they do still give shaves with a straight razor. They also serve homemade grappa to customers around New Year's Day. I cut my own hair now, what little is left of it, so I haven't been there in almost five years but I miss hearing the barbers chattering to each other and their customers in Italian, drinking cups of strong coffee (or little glasses of grappa), and paying $12 for a haircut.


$12? That must have been a few years back? In my Ottawa neighbourhood, I see only one of those striped barber poles signs outside
these days.
There used to be more. But as the older generation of barbers retired, nobody took over their place. 

Lets face it today with multiblade "turbo" vibrating blade technology from Gillette.... "a close a shave as a man can get", people don't frequent the neighbourhood barbers any more.."no time..got no time..on my way to better things...." 

Quoting a song from the Guess Who rock band here..great song..some good guitar riffs..from Randy Bachman
No Time..the Guess Who...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

GreatLaker said:


> I use Dorco Pace razors. I order about a 6 month supply, and get free shipping. They sell DE razors and cartridge systems. I find they don't last as long as Gillette Fusion (which I got a free trial from Gillette), but overall cost per shave is lower.
> http://www.dorcousa.com/
> 
> Dorco supplies some of the razors for Dollar Shave Club. Last time I checked Dorco was cheaper for basically the same product.
> ...


I think the frugality of shaving yourself has been lost on this thread?
What's wrong with the traditional straight razor? Cheap and effective and if you know how to strop it before each shave you can get literally thousands of shaves for NOTHING!

Of course..don't put one in your shaving kit if you are travelling on an air plane!




https://www.fendrihan.ca/products/p...0h0MNIpu0FTqNjCoJN-ZepmArv_JO7op4YaAged8P8HAQ


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

carverman said:


> What's wrong with the traditional straight razor? Cheap and effective and if you know how to strop it before each shave you can get literally thousands of shaves for NOTHING!


Not quite: you still have to pay for shaving cream or shaving soap. That's why I think an electric razor comes out on top of the frugality scale: nothing needed except the razor. Yes, it uses a few pennies' worth of electricity per year (mine's a rechargeable battery-operated one). And you have to replace the cutting head occasionally -- much less frequently than the manufacturer wants you to, of course. I've replaced mine once in the last 12 years. Taking the cost of my electric razor and dividing it across 12 years plus adding a few dollars for electricity use averages out to $6-7 per year. Even a straight razor would cost you much more than that because you need to add the cost of shaving soap or cream.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> Not quite: you still have to pay for shaving cream or shaving soap. That's why I think an electric razor comes out on top of the frugality scale: nothing needed except the razor. Yes, it uses a few pennies' worth of electricity per year (mine's a rechargeable battery-operated one). And you have to replace the cutting head occasionally -- much less frequently than the manufacturer wants you to, of course. *I've replaced mine once in the last 12 years*.





> Taking the cost of my electric razor and dividing it across 12 years plus adding a few dollars for electricity use averages out to $6-7 per year. Even a straight razor would cost you much more than that because you need to add the cost of shaving soap or cream.


well we certainly can't argue about frugality if that's all it costs per year.

yes, you have a point Brad. I have used a couple of name brand electric shavers i(Phillips/Braun) past years, and found that after a while the replaceable blades get dull and the blade tugs on the whiskers depending on how long they are. 
It's not always convenient to find the replacement blades either.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

carverman said:


> It's not always convenient to find the replacement blades either.


I stocked up on a few of them when they were on sale; I should be set for another 15 years or so, assuming the razor itself doesn't conk out before then. It's been totally reliable and I'm amazed the battery still holds a full charge after 12 years.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

carverman said:


> I think the frugality of shaving yourself has been lost on this thread?
> What's wrong with the traditional straight razor? Cheap and effective and if you know how to strop it before each shave you can get literally thousands of shaves for NOTHING!
> 
> Of course..don't put one in your shaving kit if you are travelling on an air plane!
> ...



Not to be splitting hairs, but what you posted is a Shavette. This uses a single edge or a double edge razor snapped in half (dangerous because of the sharp edges). Shavettes were originally made for cutting hair (around ears, neck line etc) and not intended for shaving. Barbers nowadays that offer "Straight edge" shaving, must use Shavettes and toss the blade after one use. These are not designed for shaving, have potential for slippage, and do not offer the close shave of a traditional straight edge. Shavettes are not stropped or honed. They use an entirely different set of techniques. I think one is better off with a DE razor vs a Shavette. That being said, a straight edge trumps all.

Though, if you had linked an actual straight edge blade, I would have agreed


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

carverman said:


> I think the frugality of shaving yourself has been lost on this thread?
> What's wrong with the traditional straight razor? Cheap and effective and if you know how to strop it before each shave you can get literally thousands of shaves for NOTHING!


Sure, but a lot of people don't want to use a straight razor or DE razor. The discount razor companies like Dorco and Canadashaves.ca offer great savings over the big razor companies, and the convenience of shopping online. Frugality isn't always about buying the absolute cheapest.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

brad said:


> Not quite: you still have to pay for shaving cream or shaving soap. That's why I think an electric razor comes out on top of the frugality scale: nothing needed except the razor. Yes, it uses a few pennies' worth of electricity per year (mine's a rechargeable battery-operated one). And you have to replace the cutting head occasionally -- much less frequently than the manufacturer wants you to, of course. I've replaced mine once in the last 12 years. Taking the cost of my electric razor and dividing it across 12 years plus adding a few dollars for electricity use averages out to $6-7 per year. Even a straight razor would cost you much more than that because you need to add the cost of shaving soap or cream.


I'm about $5 per year for cream, and about $3 annually for blades that give a sharp, fresh shave every time. My DE razor is from the 40's and will likely work for my entire life, and then for the next chap. 

I really don't think you can beat a traditional wet shave in terms of being frugal. Every electric shaver I have tried either rips my face off, or leaves me with a coarse grit sandpaper face. They are expensive, have too many moving parts and mechanisms to fail, and the blades are not cheap and still need to be replaced after a while. There is no comparison. 

A straight razor will also last several lifetimes. Where the straight razor lacks in frugality is the fact that it must be honed and stropped. You hone around 1 to 4 times a year, and should strop pretty well for each shave. You must take the honing stones or sending it out to be honed into consideration. You must also take the strop into consideration. You may have an augment of electric beating a straight razor, but I think you would be hard pressed to come cheaper than a DE razor. 

If you get a hold of a hand me down straight razor AND honing stone and strop -- then you're off to the races at a lifetime of shaves for less than $5 a year (soap only).


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

GreatLaker said:


> Sure, but a lot of people don't want to use a straight razor or DE razor. The discount razor companies like Dorco and Canadashaves.ca offer great savings over the big razor companies, and the convenience of shopping online. Frugality isn't always about buying the absolute cheapest.


Not sure why there would be any dispute between a DE razor and a cartridge razor. The effort and time required is equal. Not being authorized to have a DE razor in your carry on luggage is the only dispute I can think of.

All of my supplies were purchases online and delivered right to my door with years of supplies in ONE shot. No monthly subscription required. No crappy cartridge blade shaves. Not only is is the cheapest, but it is the best solution in terms of the intended purpose of shaving.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> Barbers nowadays that offer "Straight edge" shaving, must use Shavettes and toss the blade after one use. These are not designed for shaving, have potential for slippage, and do not offer the close shave of a traditional straight edge. Shavettes are not stropped or honed. They use an entirely different set of techniques. I think one is better off with a DE razor vs a Shavette. That being said, a straight edge trumps all.
> 
> Though, if you had linked an actual straight edge blade, I would have agreed


My bad, that's what I get for surfing at 3am.

Now..here is what I was referring to...Simple and cheap..
don't know about the steel hardness quality at that price..but it can't be
beat and Gillette can take their multi-blade razors and....well..you can fill in the blanks. :biggrin:

http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-O...A&gclid=Cj0KEQjwoM63BRDK_bf4_MeV3ZEBEiQAuQWqk


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

just ordered a badger brush, the Taylor of Old Bond street (sandalwood) fancy soap, and a shaving mug. from Amazomn.

Jury is still out on the straight razor, I think 
I will continue to use the Gillette vibrating 3 blade one I have for now.

Any tips from you experienced badger brush shavers out there?

Ie: do I dip the brush in hot water first , then go over my whiskers to pre-wet them, then mix up some soap in the mug and apply in an east-west or north-south fashion?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Soak the brush before you jump in the shower. Some guys let it soak in a bow of hot water, I just run it under the tap until it's drenched and stand it bristles upright.

Shave after a shower. You wants your face/whiskers to be well hydrated. 

Once out of the shower, run the tap over the brush, bristles facing up such that the tap creates a cone/hole in the centre of the brush. 

Turn the brush bristles down in the sink and give it a good flick down and up. Aggressive enough that the centrifugal forces pulls excess water from the brush. This should allow for just enough water required. Play with water amounts. It is easier to start with "not enough water" then wok with "too much". Keep that in mind.

Take an dime/almond size dollop of the cream and put it in the hole you created in the brush earlier.

Try face lathering, and see how you like it. I think you will find it rather enjoyable. You really don't need to bowl lather with your cream you bought but I suppose you can use it. No need to press down too hard in the bowl, but just enough to splay some of the bristles. Run around in clockwise or counter clockwise rotation until a thick lather forms. There will be lather in the bowl, and the brush will be "loaded" with later as well. Run in a clockwise, or counter clockwise rotation around your face. Work your face in quadrants, moving from one quadrant on to the next until you're fully covered, hydrated, and lubricated.

Once fully lathered, smooth out the lather on your face with the grain. 

Have at 'er. You will find creams are very easy to lather, particularly Taylor of Old Bond Street. Hard soaps are a different skill set. Throw in some hard water, and it makes it a touch more difficult as well. This is where a bowl may be more beneficial. 

Once you're done, gently squeeze the brush to get any excess lather out. I run it under hot water to get as much of the lather out as possible. I then continue to run it under hot water as I swirl in clockwise rotations against the bottom of the sink. I keep running it under water until it runs clear. I flick the brush in the shower a number of times using centrifugal forces to pull the water from the brush. Keep flicking until barely any water comes out. Some guys gently brush it against a the towel to clean it up even further. 

I stopped using my Mach 3 right away and kept it and the cartridges for air travel purposes. 

YouTube is your friend. Check out a bunch of videos, and you will develop your own routine.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> Soak the brush before you jump in the shower. ....... Work your face in quadrants, moving from one quadrant on to the next until you're fully covered, hydrated, and lubricated.
> 
> Once fully lathered, smooth out the lather on your face with the grain.
> 
> ...



wow..didn't realize it was an art to shave right...but just like carving wood with the grain and air brushing techniques, there is a right way and wrong way to do it. Looking forward to a nice comfortable shave over just scraping the beard
off. 

I have printed off your instructions and await for the necessary tools to arrive. I probably will go to a two edge safety razor. Don't think with my shaking right hand in the morning, I really want to take a chance on the straight razor..that requires some acumen.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I found the DE razors just didn't work, I tried a huge number of blades, and I still routinely got little cuts.

Went back to Gillette, buy a massize blade pack from costco and I'm all good.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I found the DE razors just didn't work, I tried a huge number of blades, and I still routinely got little cuts.
> 
> Went back to Gillette, buy a massive blade pack from costco and I'm all good.


Interesting! I've never used DE razors. For years i just bought the Gillete multi-pack throw-away razors,,get about 8-10 shaves and then they started to drag on my whiskers. 

A lot has to do with the instant shaving lather that comes out of those aresol cans..it dries up
on your whiskers before it has a chance to soften them.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

carverman said:


> Interesting! I've never used DE razors. For years i just bought the Gillete multi-pack throw-away razors,,get about 8-10 shaves and then they started to drag on my whiskers.
> 
> A lot has to do with the instant shaving lather that comes out of those aresol cans..it dries up
> on your whiskers before it has a chance to soften them.


You got 'er. Lubrication is key. The quality creams will do the trick. Speed, stroke length, and grain direction are some other variables. You can't just hack away with a DE the way you can with a cartridge razor.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Heard on the nightly news. A thief made off with over $2000 worth of razor blades in Smith Falls ONT. 



> On 22 March police were called to a local pharmacy shortly before closing. It was learned that a male suspect had stolen approximately $2000 worth off razor blades


Now with Gillette Fusion blade prices hitting the roof, and worth their weight in gold, it appears that this may be a lucrative way of getting that extra money`needed for life`s essentials
.....and maybe drugs. 

The cops are investigating the theft., If this is the thief's first "brush"with the law with them, but the town police are not working themselves into a "lather" to make it a priority for them. He may have had a "close shave" with the law in the past, but sooner or later he will get caught.
Now begs the question, how does one dispose of $2000 worth of Gillette fusion blades?
Look for Gillette Fusion blades sold at discount prices on Kijiji next. 








$33 for 4-5 blades..that's 60 packages of blades..he would need a good size shopping bag for that many,unless he
took the $120 vibrating fusion razors too.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Ag Driver said:


> I'm about $5 per year for cream, and about $3 annually for blades that give a sharp, fresh shave every time.


What kind of cream are you using that only costs $5/year? I looked up the better quality creams and they go for like $20 for 150 grams, so you're saying one of those jars lasts you 4 years? That's pretty good!


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

brad said:


> What kind of cream are you using that only costs $5/year? I looked up the better quality creams and they go for like $20 for 150 grams, so you're saying one of those jars lasts you 4 years? That's pretty good!


I'm using Taylor of Old Bond Street. It takes a dime size and you will get coverage for a 3 pass shave. I've got about a year and a half into it and it's about a quarter down. Plenty of shaves left in my jar. I do not shave daily, but only once or twice a week. The price per year will be relative to how often you shave, obviously.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Amazon: Schick Quattro Titanium Razor Refill 8 Count 
List Price:	CDN$ 28.49
You Pay:	CDN$ 12.00 
You Save:	CDN$ 16.49 (58%)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> I'm using Taylor of Old Bond Street. It takes a dime size and you will get coverage for a 3 pass shave. I've got about a year and a half into it and it's about a quarter down. Plenty of shaves left in my jar. I do not shave daily, but only once or twice a week. The price per year will be relative to how often you shave, obviously.


My Edwin Jagger Badger bristle brush and Old Bond street Sandalwood shaving cream came in yesterday. 

It smells great..a bit like the English Leather aftershave which I like..a nice manly scent without that overpowering cologne smell that you can sense a few yards away on those that wear that other stuff.

Now, for my next question AGDriver..what is a 3 pass shave?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

leoc2 said:


> Amazon: Schick Quattro Titanium Razor Refill 8 Count
> List Price:	CDN$ 28.49
> You Pay:	CDN$ 12.00
> You Save:	CDN$ 16.49 (58%)


Thanks, I will be switching as soon as my stash of Gillette triple blade cartridges are done. Somebody is holding us shavers for ransom at Gillette.
probably not the Chinese manufacturing though. 

read one comment on why they can charge so much for their cartridge blades..


> “The person who uses a new blade every day, that’s a person who values a close shave and that’s the person I, as the manufacturer, know would pay a high price,” he says. “And I’d be happy to charge them that high price.”





> “Historically, *the companies that have known how to make razor blades have been able to charge people vastly different prices for razor blades than the actual cost*,” say Raider.


http://www.smarteranalyst.com/2015/...erkshire-hathaway-inc-s-brk-a-warren-buffett/

Collusion/? Price fixing? Corporate greed? Owing sports teams? Profit sharing with Gillette/P&G stockholders? 
acquired by Warren Buffet as part of the Proctor & Gamble takeover?
Anyone got shares in Gillette...if not perhaps investigate?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

carverman said:


> Now, for my next question AGDriver..what is a 3 pass shave?


Later, Shave, Rinse, Repeat (3 times)

First - With the grain
Second - Cross grain
Third - Against the grain

I wouldn't recommend 3 passes until your technique and skin get used to it otherwise you may end up looking like you shaved with a rusty pair of scissors. I typically just do 2 passes.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> ...
> read one comment on why they can charge so much for their cartridge blades..
> 
> ...
> ...


 ... investigate? That would be funny advice on CMF ... so are you sure you don't want to buy profitable shares in that company? :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... investigate? That would be funny advice on CMF ... so are you sure you don't want to buy profitable shares in that company? :biggrin:


 NO NEED TO INVESTIGATE..I meant "consider'..AND just maybe?buy some stock in Gillette?

if Walmart and the big drug store chains are putting their expensive multi-blade Gillette refills under lock and key..there has to be
something attractive their for small town theives. 





> Warren Buffett did not directly buy shares in Procter & Gamble. *He purchased shares of Gillette in 1989. In 2005, Gillette was acquired by Procter & Gamble. In the process, Warren Buffett acquired about 100 million shares of Procter & Gamble. *He reduced his holdings by about 50% in 2009 in Procter & Gamble to free up cash for other investments.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My deal with inexpensive shaving is via a liquidation auction I was at.
Small lots were arranged in beer can case bottoms. 
The tray next to the one I had just bought full of shampoo and conditioners did not sell, and the auctioneer poured the contents of the unsold tray into the tray I had bought.

I ended up with Indian made single edged safety razors and a few holders. Basically a safety version of a straight razor.

The blades have slight oil coating and are individually wrapped, so they stay sharp.
And I ended up with a few more than 500 of them.

So I taught myself to shave using them. Yes there is a learning curve , so have the styptic pencil handy. 
And don't shave this way when you are rushed. But a very close shave. 
I am blond, and so whiskers don't show too much. 
Some weeks it works out that I still look presentable with shaving twice a week with this rig.


----------



## PSG (Nov 30, 2016)

I have been using Panasonic shavers for years. In particular, I have been using a similar shaver for four years. The old shaver still works great but it does not shave quite as closely as the new shavers. The trimmer on the new Panasonic Arc5 is killer! It moved the hair around my ears like crazy.


----------



## jwsclark19 (Nov 24, 2014)

I use https://ca.dollarshaveclub.com/

They are awesome. It's $6.50/month, and when you first sign up they send you the handle and a pack of 4 blade cartridges. After that, they keep sending you a pack of 4 cartridges every month. You can also change how frequently you want to receive your cartridges. For me, each cartridge lasts about 2 weeks, so I have them mail me my package once every 2 months. So, I only pay $6.50 every two months. The blades are very high quality, and it's a Canadian company.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

brad said:


> I know a lot of people don't like electric razors, but if they work for you it can be the cheapest solution in the long term. I have a Braun electric razor that I bought in 2004; I've only had to replace the blade once since then, so in total it works out to a cost of about $6 per year.


I also have a Braun electric shaver....bought it for $50 ten years ago and it's still working perfectly. That's $5 a year plus a few pennies for electricity. I don't get the attraction to blade shaving...


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

What's wrong with using Gillette Mach3 blades (classic, not turbo)? I get them for less than $2 / blade, and one lasts me for 3 months (shaving every other day).

Some key factors to increase the longevity of a blade:
1. Don't rinse the blade in too hot water (it wears off that plastic/rubber support quicker)
2. After done shaving, thoroughly rinse the blade, blow in it and quickly clean it up with a cloth/towel.
3. Never store the blade in a humid environment.
4. OIL the blade using a Q-tip and baby oil/shampoo.
5. Store the blade/shaving assembly in a very dry storage place, with the blades facing up, not down.
6. Once done shaving, do not wash your face with warm/hot water, but cold water. This will close your pores up.
7. As someone else was advising here, it's slightly better to shave after showering. When possible. But the 6 points above are more important.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

smihaila said:


> What's wrong with using Gillette Mach3 blades (classic, not turbo)? I get them for less than $2 / blade, and one lasts me for 3 months (shaving every other day).
> 
> Some key factors to increase the longevity of a blade:
> 1.* Don't rinse the blade in too hot water (it wears off that plastic/rubber support quicker)*
> ...


Didn't know about 1 and 4...good information. never thought about applying a little oil to the blades. Does that keep the edge sharper longer
or just keeps the edge from rusting? I think mine uses stainless steel in the 3 blades in the cartridge.

I got the battery operated Mach 3 (Sensitive). it came with 40 cartridges in a display pack at Costco about 4 yrs ago.
I think I paid about $40 back then, it was a good deal and one that I haven't seen since.
Still got a few cartridges left, but they don't make it anymore, I believe.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

carverman said:


> [...]never thought about applying a little oil to the blades. Does that keep the edge sharper longer
> or just keeps the edge from rusting? I think mine uses stainless steel in the 3 blades in the cartridge.


By applying oil (don't be afraid to actually push the sharp edges of each blade), you clean up any micro impurities/crystals (hair, shaving foam, little lime from a potentially harder water, clorine etc). You also create a separation interface between the blades and surrounding air/oxygen molecules. Stainless Steel is a very relative term. There are various degrees of "stainless", and being about sharp edges, each chemical change in the structure, no matter how small, will have a more dramatic effect. That's my own understanding at least - I may be wrong.



carverman said:


> I got the battery operated Mach 3 (Sensitive). it came with 40 cartridges in a display pack at Costco about 4 yrs ago.
> I think I paid about $40 back then, it was a good deal and one that I haven't seen since.
> Still got a few cartridges left, but they don't make it anymore, I believe.


Great price. Now that I'm temporarily located in U.S., I do hope to find a better pricing.
Anways, it is so hilarious to see the cartridges under locks in the big department stores, as if they were some precious jewels  Part of the big companies' mainstream propaganda 

You're welcome.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

jwsclark19 said:


> I use https://ca.dollarshaveclub.com/
> 
> They are awesome. It's $6.50/month, and when you first sign up they send you the handle and a pack of 4 blade cartridges. After that, they keep sending you a pack of 4 cartridges every month. You can also change how frequently you want to receive your cartridges. For me, each cartridge lasts about 2 weeks, so I have them mail me my package once every 2 months. So, I only pay $6.50 every two months. The blades are very high quality, and it's a Canadian company.


When I was working I had to travel to the US monthly. I ended up using Dorco for years. It's just like dollar shave club except they offer more choices, including ladies razors, and there is no commitment.

If there is a refer a friend promo at dollar shave club, feel free to PM me.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

janus10 said:


> When I was working I had to travel to the US monthly. I ended up using Dorco for years. It's just like dollar shave club except they offer more choices, including ladies razors, and there is no commitment.
> 
> If there is a refer a friend promo at dollar shave club, feel free to PM me.


+1 on Dorco. I have used them for a few years now. They make some of the handles and cartridges for Dollar Shave Club. Easier online to just order exactly what you want than go to a retailer and try to find your preferred blades among so many on the shelves.

If you go to Dorco's Facebook page or google around for "dorco coupon" or "dorco pace coupon code" you can often find good discounts. On my last order Dorco had a 35% off sale, plus I got an additional 25% from a coupon code. Too bad we can't buy stocks with discounts like that!


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

GreatLaker said:


> +1 on Dorco. I have used them for a few years now. They make some of the handles and cartridges for Dollar Shave Club. Easier online to just order exactly what you want than go to a retailer and try to find your preferred blades among so many on the shelves.
> 
> If you go to Dorco's Facebook page or google around for "dorco coupon" or "dorco pace coupon code" you can often find good discounts. On my last order Dorco had a 35% off sale, plus I got an additional 25% from a coupon code. Too bad we can't buy stocks with discounts like that!


Thanks, GreatLaker. I was meaning to get a promo code for Dollar Shave Club now that I don't go to the US anymore. Having the stuff shipped to Canada brings in additional charges which make it less appealing.

It's good to hear that the handles may be compatible because I went through a few of the Dorco handles. I found them pretty fragile compared to name brand handles.


----------



## PSG (Nov 30, 2016)

+1 @janus, That's a good one.


----------



## bobsyouruncle (Dec 25, 2016)

GreatLaker said:


> +1 on Dorco. I have used them for a few years now. They make some of the handles and cartridges for Dollar Shave Club. Easier online to just order exactly what you want than go to a retailer and try to find your preferred blades among so many on the shelves.
> 
> If you go to Dorco's Facebook page or google around for "dorco coupon" or "dorco pace coupon code" you can often find good discounts. On my last order Dorco had a 35% off sale, plus I got an additional 25% from a coupon code. Too bad we can't buy stocks with discounts like that!


Just ordered from Dorco for the first time earlier this week. Got the Pace 7 and 10 cartridges shipped for $23 USD. 

Seemed like a fair deal to try them out


----------



## NielsJensen (Dec 19, 2016)

Interesting thread though!


----------

